# Peterborough & Boules Tournament



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

So who is up for a game of boules on Friday night 8) 8) ?? 

Last year we made a start on a boules tournament which we didn't get chance to finish, so this year maybe we should just have a social game of boules instead. Throw a few boules, have a chat and drink together.

I suggest 7pm on Friday night by Ladyrunner's van. Adults and kids both welcome to play.

Please bring your own boules if you have any and sign up below.

I'm looking forward to meeting you all.

Julie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not played for ages, shame it's darn sarf innit.

Kev.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not played for ages, shame it's darn sarf innit.
> 
> Kev.


It's 145 miles norf of Brighton!! More like up norf to me!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not another Pendant, I'm in the wars today :wav:

Kev.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

It's 145 miles norf of Brighton!! More like up norf to me!! :lol: :lol:

Eee by gum Julie its 40 miles North of Cambridge as well thee knows
Good job we're only staying the weekend otherwise we might come down sarf with a couple of Whippets & a pigeon loft,

You can play with Moblee's *Boules* Friday night if you like :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

hopeless Phil, totaly hopeless, tas t bi sed wi feelin like tha no's.

Kev.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

*Peterborough & Boules*

Put us down please, never played boules before as Julie trying to get a set from town today. Could be interesting evening, are you allowed to bowl overarm? 
Cheers Ed & Julie


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

moblee said:


> You can play with Moblee's *Boules* Friday night if you like :lol: :lol:


I knew that I could count on the Moblees for a game or two!!



Kev_n_Liz said:


> tas t bi sed wi feelin like tha no's.


I can't make head or tails of this lot  !!



2Dreamers said:


> Put us down please, never played boules before as Julie trying to get a set from town today. Could be interesting evening, are you allowed to bowl overarm?
> Cheers Ed & Julie


Welcome aboard. Simple answer is NO!! :lol:

*Forgot to say bring along your drinks - I was giving away free wine last year but the Credit Crunch has hit us ard darn sarf n I'm skint!! :roll:  *


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Last year the Grass was about 50mm too long I don't expect it will be any shorter this year.

I may not be able to play myself as we will have chester with us  ,but the children will have a go.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Boules*

Hi
We are memebers of MHF but we are not down on the rally site and are just taking our chances on turning up on friday about mid-day. We will bring the boules just in case we wander over to the MHF rally site!!!! :evil:

Keep em waxed............. Ned


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Is overhand bowling allowed ? . . . I kinda like the idea of throwing the ball thingy like a hand grenade :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I kinda like the idea of throwing the ball thingy like a hand grenade 

:roll: :roll: Boules to you vic !!


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

*Boules*

Over arm boules is just not cricket apparently but no one has said that underhand boules is illegal yet. :lol: 
Ed & Julie


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

*Heavy rain forecasted!*

Just checked the weather forcast for Peterborough and it seems that heavy rain showers are expected for Saturday and Sunday.

Let's hope that the rain stays away for boules on Friday evening and we had better make the most of it if it is dry   , as we could be stuck in our vans on Saturday night if raining hard  

Julie!


----------

